
London Metal Exchange plans ‘low-carbon’ aluminium trading - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/e11cdc46-fda3-445d-a323-69e4f9c6012b
======
samizdis
Also at: [https://www-ft-
com.ezproxy.babson.edu/content/e11cdc46-fda3-...](https://www-ft-
com.ezproxy.babson.edu/content/e11cdc46-fda3-445d-a323-69e4f9c6012b)

